# Computer controled Switch yard> Now a Forklift.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Remeber there were a few articals around about Switching yards with No one in the cab? Welll I just saw a small FYI in Servo Magazine where Toyota is trying to make Poeopleless Fork Lifts.

The Army Logistics Innovations Agency along with MIT ( Massachuesetts Institute of Technology) Have successfuly interface a 3,000 LB capacity fork lift to move stuff around.

I just find it interesting 

JJ


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

1.A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm. 
2.A robot must obey any orders given to it by human beings, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law. 
3.A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Heinlein right?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pipe dream!


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Asimov


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 24 Aug 2010 06:50 PM 
1.A robot may not injure a human being or, through inaction, allow a human being to come to harm. 
2.A robot must obey any orders given to it by human beings, except where such orders would conflict with the First Law. 
3.A robot must protect its own existence as long as such protection does not conflict with the First or Second Law. 
*Zeroth Law:* A robot may not harm humanity, or, by inaction, allow humanity to come to harm.


 _A robot must protect its existence at all costs._
 _A robot must obtain and maintain access to its own power source._
 _A robot must continually search for better power sources._


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn...I knew that.... 

Chas


----------

